# NABBA WALES RESULTS !



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

First Timers

5th Julian Vinor

4th Kelvin Amos

3rd John Andrews

2nd Domminic Evans

1st Mark Pearce

Juniors

3rd Stephen Appleton

2nd David Stanton

1st Ben Gibbon

Masters over 60

1st Albert Parry

Masters over 50

2nd Gerald Williams

1st Gerry Morgan

Masters over 40

3rd Ken Davis

2nd David Wing

1st Peter Badoe

Novice

4th Paul Gregory

3rd Wayne Stonelake

2nd Craig Rendall

1st Mark Pearce

Class 4

3rd Lee Callaghan

2nd Simon Horsell

1st Wayne Jones

Class 3

2nd Mark Newland

1st Justin Trollope

Class 2

1st Paul Thomas

Class 1

1st Gary Spellman

Miss Wales

Miss Figure Rhian George

Miss Fitness Michelle Wileman

OVERALL

Justin Trollope

Class 4 was the hardest to judge between Simon and Wayne ! Justin took a desreved overall and has made great gains again this year.


----------

